# More interesting US aircraft projects



## R988 (Jun 22, 2006)

Found a couple of these interesting concepts while browsing through popular science magazine

Switchblade, diagonal swing wing UAV from Northrop Grumman
http://www.popsci.com/popsci/aviationspace/0f2505a52aceb010vgnvcm1000004eecbccdrcrd.html

Cormorant sub launched strike aircraft from Lockheed Skunk works.
http://www.popsci.com/popsci/aviationspace/63b259a122d89010vgnvcm1000004eecbccdrcrd.html

Some interesting ideas, whether they can get them to work properly in real life will be another matter entirely though.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 22, 2006)

The pivoting wing concept was originated by Dr. Richard Vogt of Blohm Voss in WW 2 with Project 202. In 1980 he worked with NASA to create the AD-1 to test drag and fuel efficiency.

UCAVs are happening however, and while there may always be a place for humans in the cockpit there is a revoloution coming inm aerial robots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeap I actually saw some blue print designs of Blohm and Voss WW2 design of that. I am trying to remember the link.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 26, 2006)

You are thinking of www.luft46.com and the Blohm and Voss P-202. Alternatively there is also the Focke-Wulf Volksflugzeug that uses a similar wing concept on the same site. Also the Messerschmitt Me-P-1109 has a wing tilt mechanism. That is a site I have found which has these sorts of unproven concept aircraft of WW2 from the German side. I haven't found any similar site about whether there were any Allied WW2 oddities like this however...


----------



## Twitch (Jun 26, 2006)

The P.202 was to use a pair of 2,866-lb thrust HeS 011s mounted under the cockpit with no need for intake ducts. Span was to be 39.4 feet and length 32.8 with an approximate weight of 11,000 lbs. The swivel wing was primarily conceived for research purposes but pair of Mk 108 30 mms were to be mounted in the role of interceptor.

B V's P.211 was judges the best design for the Volksjäger requirement but since Heinkel had already worked on their design and provided a full-scale mock up the He 162 was chosen. Its design had alternate straigh and swept wings like the FW design did


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Did any of these designs make it out of the drawing stage to atleast a mock up?


----------



## Twitch (Jun 30, 2006)

Other than Vogt's AD-1 for NASA, nope.


----------

